# Alleged slip and fall



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I recently got a notice that a fall occured March 2015 at one of my clients from my clients insurance carrier ( I know of the incident and was told no injuries were reported and no claim filed ). They told me that the persons attorney no longer represents them in this case and they ( the insurance carrier ) are trying to contact the person to see if they still want to file a claim. So i contact my insurance carrier and give them a heads up.
What ever happened to leaving a sleeping dog lie!
Clients wonder why snow care is so expensive.
Just a rant folks.
Thanks for listening


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

That's frustrating. Had one happen because a parking lot drained into the middle but no drain and it built up ice and someone fell. A year later they filed on it and then they decided it was not worth pursuing in the spring of 15 and come this last fall they reopened it. It was the first fall of while I was working here for my dad. since I took over, I'm crazy about getting any little ice because I'm not up for that headache


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

You would think they would have got them to sign as soon as possible. I would want them to sign tomorrow that they weren't injured. If they don't sign off is there a statute of limitations that would run out? In Mn/ND for a worker's comp (I know,not the same thing) you must report right away and see a Dr. within 24 hours, once you have seen a Dr. the insurance can be on the hook forever, for Dr., chiropractor, etc.

Sleeping dog lie, isn't the way to go on this. IMHO. But, I'm no lawyer.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

There are statute of limitations I believe it is called. They have 7 years I think to file. Once the 7 years is up, if it isn't in trial or anything they cannot do anything about it. It's far too long to hang over our heads and insurances


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowplower1;2126236 said:


> There are statute of limitations I believe it is called. They have 7 years I think to file. Once the 7 years is up, if it isn't in trial or anything they cannot do anything about it. It's far too long to hang over our heads and insurances


2 years in Michigan.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

snowplower1;2126236 said:


> There are statute of limitations I believe it is called. They have 7 years I think to file. Once the 7 years is up, if it isn't in trial or anything they cannot do anything about it. It's far too long to hang over our heads and insurances


I think it's 3 years here in NJ. Usually people wait out the s o L then file a claim @ the last minute, hoping that we won't have any records or documents to defend ourselves if it goes to court.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I believe it is 2 years here .


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

mpriester, get in touch with your agent and ask him/her to call the claims adjuster and politely demand that the claim be "closed". If there is zero activity, they should close it. An "open" claim will hurt you if you ever tried to move your insurance. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Ben/Insurance;2126558 said:


> mpriester, get in touch with your agent and ask him/her to call the claims adjuster and politely demand that the claim be "closed". If there is zero activity, they should close it. An "open" claim will hurt you if you ever tried to move your insurance.
> Ben/Insurance


I will give them until the first part of the week to tell me if they found anything out and if the answer is no i will ask them to do that. Thank you for the advice.
Mike


----------

